# Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?



## mcmarky (14. November 2017)

*Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Hallo!

Ich hatte bisher noch nie eine Wasserkühlung, möchte bei der Aufrüstung auf einen i7 8700k aber gerne eine von be quiet! dazukaufen.

Mainboard wäre dann das Aorus Gaming 7, welches über das Feature FAN-Stop verfügt und die angeschlossenen Teile komplett abschalten kann.

Da ich den PC im Idle quasi fast geräuschlos haben möchte, habe ich angedacht, die Pumpe im Idle abzuschalten, sofern die Teile nicht wegen des "ständigen" An- und Abschaltens eher kaputt gehen. Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrung?


----------



## Abductee (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Die Temperaturen werden dir in die Höhe schießen und es wird mit Sicherheit deutlich auf die Lebenserwartung der Pumpe gehen.


----------



## mcmarky (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Das ging ja schnell. Sowas habe ich befürchtet, also keine gute Idee, die Sache abzuschalten


----------



## Abductee (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Hörst du wirklich die Pumpe oder sind es die Lüfter?


----------



## IICARUS (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Die Silent Loop ist schon sehr leise, daher ist solch ein Vorhaben nicht notwendig.

Eine Pumpe abschalten zu lassen macht noch nicht mal bei einer Custom Wasserkühlung Sinn, daher wirst du damit nur erreichen das du in sehr kurzer Zeit sehr hohe Temperaturen erreichen wirst und sich die CPU herunter taktet. Bei einer Custom Wasserkühlung können die Lüfter zum Teil so konfiguriert werden das sie bei einer bestimmten Temperatur erst anlaufen. Das würde aber in deinem Beispiel nichts bringen da du zu wenig Radiatorenfläche hättest um die Kühlung zum Teil passiv zu betreiben. Bei einer Custom Wasserkühlung wo die Pumpe meist sehr viel Leistung aufbringen kann strebt man auch nur ein leisen Betrieb an, so dass die Pumpe mit niedriger Drehzahl und ausreichendem Durchfluss betrieben wird.

Aber denke daran, die Pumpe der Silent Loop darf nicht gedrosselt werden, da sie sonst Schaden nehmen kann.

Ein Beispiel: Da es nun nicht mehr so heiß ist habe ich bei mir auch ein Winterprofil angelegt wo die neun Lüfter meines externen Radiator (Mora 360) erst bei einer Wassertemperatur von 30 Grad sich zuschalten.
Die Lüfter meiner zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren reichen hierbei mit geringer Drehzahl um die Wassertemperatur unter 27 Grad in Idle zu halten. Das ganze ist aber auch nur daher machbar da ich Temperatursensoren verbaut habe und eine Lüftersteuerung die je nach Wassertemperatur meine Lüfter steuern kann.

Du kannst dir auch mal dieses Video anschauen was passiert wenn die Pumpe ausfällt und die Lüfter.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIwU6EmVSIU:16

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Die Pumpe eine Wakü abschalten ist definitiv nie eine gute Idee


----------



## interfabi (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Meine (2.) SL schaltet ich seit ein paar Tagen sporadisch selbst ab 

Sie rattert dann sehr laut für ca. 15 sek bis mein FX-9590 dann abschaltet..  sehr unschön..


----------



## mcmarky (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Ich weiß eben nicht, wie leise die Pumpe von be quiet! ist... Im Idle hört bzw. soll man den neuen PC eben gar nicht hören. Jetzt mit Luftkühlung drehen die Lüfter im Idle gerade mal mit 300 bis 400 U/min und dank SSD keine Vibrations.


----------



## bastian123f (15. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Die Pumpe darfst du nicht abschalten. Das kann schnell schief gehen.
Jedoch kannst du die Lüfter komplett abschalten. Das ist kein Problem


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Bei einem Kumpel war mal das Kabel der Pumpe nicht angeschlossen...
Ergebnis: Der FX 8350 lief vll 2 Minuten und hat sich dann selbst abgeschaltet
War eine CM Seidon 240
Wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, ich würde es lassen


----------



## IICARUS (15. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Bei einer kompakten Wasserkühlung sitzt die Pumpe mit auf dem CPU-Kühler. Daher ist es hier nicht möglich die Pumpe zu entkoppeln.
Aber die Silent Loop soll angeblich trotzdem sehr leise sein.

Wenn du nichts hören möchtest dann solltest du zu einer Luftkühlung tendieren.
Denn Lüfter kann man passiv oder mit niedriger Drehzahl in Idle betreiben.

Natürlich gibt es auch Pumpen die sehr leise sind, aber dann sprechen wir von einer Custom Wasserkühlung wo die Pumpe separat und entkoppelt verbaut werden kann.
Eine Custom Wasserkühlung ist aber eine ganz andere Preisebene.

Aber eine modulare Wasserkühlung muss nicht zwingend teuer sein, hier mal ein Vorschlag.
Kostet zwar etwas mehr als eine SL aber ist nichts kompaktes und die Pumpe inkl. AGB sehr leise und gut.


 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator II - 240 mm = *39,90 €*
 6 x Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm = *2,90 €*
 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m = *3,90 €*
 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe = *39,90 €*
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy MX = *44,90 €*
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90 €*
*Summe: 161,79 €
* (incl. Versand 3,99 €)

EDIT:

In diesem Beitrag kannst du die Pumpe die ich hier auch ausgewählt habe verbaut sehen.
Nur wurde in diesem Beispiel statt die CPU die Grafikkarte mit Wasser gekühlt.

WaKü ***Bilderthread***


----------



## mcmarky (15. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Danke für deine Auflistung mit den Links, ist schon interessant, aber ich denke ich bleibe doch bei Luftkühlung, v.a. weil die Grafikkarte einen guten  Luftkühler hat. 

Ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu viel Aufwand und so. Nicht das was undicht wird oder schnell kaputt geht. Vielen Dank nochmal, die Sachen behalte ich mal im Favoritenordner.


----------



## IICARUS (15. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung be quiet! Silent Loop im Idle komplett abschalten möglich?*

Würde ich auch so machen, denn eine gute Luftkühlung kann genauso gut und leise sein.
In meinem Fall hat die Wasserkühlung im Bereich CPU nur 10 Grad ausgemacht. Hier ist es im Grunde egal ob ich wie früher 50-60 Grad erreiche oder jetzt nur 40-50 Grad.

Im Bereich GPU hat es mehr ausgemacht, da ich hier nun zwischen 37-40 Grad liege und meine 1070er Grafikkarte hierbei den vollen Takt beibehält.
Da ich eine gute Kühlung habe, habe ich auch meine Grafikkarte moderat mit 2000 MHz und nur 1,000v übertaktet.

Das ganze hat in meinem Fall mehr mit Hobby und meine Leidenschaft eine tolle Optik zu haben zu tun.
Denn ich wollte halt eine Wakü haben was aber nichts mit "haben müssen" zu tun hatte.

Vorteil meiner WaKü ist aber ein Silentbetrieb, da die Lüfter nicht über 500 U/min selbst mit Last drehen müssen.
Habe dazu aber reichlich Radiatorenfläche mit 14 Lüfter verbaut. Mein externer Radiator mit 9 Lüfter arbeitet in Idle passiv so das die Lüfter erst unter Last ab einer gewissen Temperatur mit dazu laufen.
Silent war mir wichtig da ich mit meinem Rechner mit im Wohnzimmer sitze.


----------

